# SV Beef and cheese sausages?



## sandyut (Feb 15, 2020)

a local butcher makes these beef, cheese and bacon sausages that are pretty dang good.  But no matter how I cook seems like most of the cheese blows out in the cook.

whatcha think about Sous vide them before grilling?  Do you think that make any difference of just change where the cheese comes out...


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 17, 2020)

no clue about the sv, is it possible your heat is to high, did you ever try a cheese sausage from somewhere else to see if it does the same thing, most places use a high temp cheese, maybe your local butcher doesn't use it. just me thinking out loud.


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2020)

I’ve done sausages in the SV before grilling, mainly because I put them in frozen and not have to worry about overcooking them. That way I could grill when I’m ready.

I’ve done jalapeño cheddar with no blowouts. You’re only grilling them for looks and color post SV


----------

